# How to get a straight line for pavers



## kingcire (Jul 22, 2009)

How do i get a straight line from my car port to the street curb. I am currently installing a paver driveway for my house and just finished the base work. I want to install the edge restraints first but i am having difficulty getting a straight line from the car port to the curb. The distance is 64feet. I tried staking 1x4 boards and string to help get a staright line and using the 3-4-5 method but it always seems off. Is there anything else i can do to get a staright line?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The string is the way to go. Seems like you are not pulling it tight enough.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you trying to lay to an edge or use the line for general alignmnet and to maintain a pattern repeat?

Pull it tight as you can.

No matter what it will not be where you want it to be eliminate the cutting the pavers considering the length of the edge.

Most contractors will run the pavers "wild" or beyond the planned edge and then snap a line and cut the pavers to fit the line (saw or split). You must cut the pavers to fit and then install the edging as soon as possible to eliminate the pavers from separating before vibrating. If you have curved edge, just get a gas powered saw and cut the pavers in place, install the edging, spread the top sand and vibrate to get the interlock and strength.

Dick


----------



## kingcire (Jul 22, 2009)

Its for a paver stone edge restraint. I will try the string again at smaller distances. Trying to get it straight over 64 ft is difficult. I was going to lay the restraint first but i may lay them out and run a chalk line like you said to get a better line and better cuts.


----------

